# exposing the Pearls



## AmyMN

Please reference this thread

There's a family, the Pearls, who travels around promoting whipping babies and older children in the name of God.

I would like for them to be exposed to the mass public. Please join us in notifying the media:

Pearl's site: http://www.nogreaterjoy.org/

The next event I'm aware of is a seminar in
San Antonio, Texas

Date:
Monday, October 8, 2007
Time:
7 p.m. - 9 p.m.
Cost:
FREE. No registration required. Children welcome.
Location:
Huisache Avenue Baptist Church
1339 W. Huisache Avenue
San Antonio, TX 78201
Contact:
Pastor Bezaleel (Bez) Cummings
Tel: 210-430-6387
Email: [email protected]
Nursery:
Unattended room available.

*MEDIA CONTACTS:*

Dateline:
[email protected]

Oprah / show ideas:
http://www2.oprah.com/email/reach/email_showideas.jhtml

48 Hours:
[email protected]

60 Minutes:
[email protected]

Dr. Phil:
http://www.drphil.com/plugger/respond/?plugID=9164

=====================

20/20:
http://abcnews.go.com/Site/page?id=3271346&cat=20/20

To submit a story idea to one of the ABC News shows listed below, write
a single page letter including your name, phone number, and address.
Include photocopies of backup information. On the outside of the
envelope, write "Story Idea." If a producer is interested in your story,
he/she will contact you. Here are the show addresses:

20/20
147 Columbus Avenue
New York, NY 10023

Primetime
147 Columbus Avenue
New York, NY 10023

Nightline/This Week
1717 DeSales Street NW
Washington, DC 20036

World News With Charles Gibson
47 West 66th Street 2nd Floor
New York, NY 10023

Good Morning America
147 Columbus Avenue
New York, NY 10023

=====================


----------



## 2shy2post

We don't live in TX anymore or I would... would it be possible to protest near the meeting???

This is terrible. I choked down several different pages just to be sure of their full intent (I don't agree with spanking at all ~ but this stuff is beyond SICK!)


----------



## fruitful womb

I'm just now learning about this, the pearls. It boggles my mind! We were at a church (don't go there anymore) that taught "Growing Kids Gods Way" Ezzo series and a friend and I tried hard to kick it out. It worked but they replaced it with something else, forgot what it was. Its just as bad tho. Its been awhile since I've been there. oh well.


----------



## 2shy2post

Oh BTW, local news affiliates:

NBC/WOAI (this is both TV & Radio) Here's the link to e-mail them a story idea

ABC/KSAT Here's the link for direct submission of news idea

FOX/KABB (on the left hand side there will be a "NEWS" bar, when you put your mouse over it one of the options is "E-MAILS", I sent an e-mail to everyone listed!)

CBS/KENS (Assignment Desk)

San Antonio Express News (newspaper ~ affiliated with KENS) The link to the litany of e-mails for the paper.

HTH!!!!


----------



## 2shy2post

For some reason this has really dug into my skin!

Soooo... after contacting everyone I could get an e-mail for above, I sent an e-mail to the SAPD. I can tell from the response that it was forwarded through several departments. Finally, it was elevated to the "Office of the Chief". Sgt Carlos Gonzalez sent me a response that it would be investigated.

Wouldn't that be amazing? For the SAPD to "crash" their meeting. Even have it canceled before they arrive. (though part of me thinks it might make a better mental impact on attendees if they were sitting there while it was addressed!)

I looked through their site and wasn't able to find a listing of upcoming locations (just a general "area"). Where did you find this "engagement"? It would be interesting to contact all the PD's where they plan to speak.


----------



## 2shy2post

Sorry! I found it here.


----------



## AutumnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 
For some reason this has really dug into my skin!

Soooo... after contacting everyone I could get an e-mail for above, I sent an e-mail to the SAPD. I can tell from the response that it was forwarded through several departments. Finally, it was elevated to the "Office of the Chief". Sgt Carlos Gonzalez sent me a response that it would be investigated.

Wouldn't that be amazing? For the SAPD to "crash" their meeting. Even have it canceled before they arrive. (though part of me thinks it might make a better mental impact on attendees if they were sitting there while it was addressed!)



That would be awesome! Way to go Mama


----------



## AmyMN

2shy2post: YOU ROCK. Thank you!

I couldn't get a few of the links to work for some reason so I've added them here:

*FOX/KABB*
website: http://www.kabb.com/
emails: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

*San Antonio Express News*
website: http://www2.mysanantonio.com/aboutus...newsmanagement
emails: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

*CBS/KENS*
webpage: http://www2.mysanantonio.com/aboutus/kens/contact.cfm
email: [email protected]

Here is the contact form for Child Protective Services in Texas:
https://www.dfps.state.tx.us/Contact_Us/Default.asp


----------



## 2shy2post

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyMN* 
2shy2post: YOU ROCK. Thank you!

I couldn't get a few of the links to work for some reason so I've added them here:

*FOX/KABB*
website: http://www.kabb.com/
emails: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

*San Antonio Express News*
website: http://www2.mysanantonio.com/aboutus...newsmanagement
emails: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

*CBS/KENS*
webpage: http://www2.mysanantonio.com/aboutus/kens/contact.cfm
email: [email protected]

Here is the contact form for Child Protective Services in Texas:
https://www.dfps.state.tx.us/Contact_Us/Default.asp









: Thanks!

Sorry about the links. I'm still working on my posting skills.









I thought about CPS too. However, in order to fill out the online form, you have to have a child's name. (at least that's what I understood from reading it???) I know that the Police are *mandatory reporters*, so if they deem it to be abuse ~ CPS will be automatically be notified. KWIM?

To be clear, I'm not saying CPS _shouldn't_ be contacted, just couldn't figure out an effective way within their "rules"... I'm also not exactly sure *HOW* CPS could become involved. I mean, I would imagine that there are all sorts of "freedom of speech" issues here. If they aren't actually "demonstrating" (ech ~ even the thought send chills up my spine), is it really illegal/abuse???

It's a fine line. The same concepts that protect their "right" to spank, protects my right to refuse vax...







:


----------



## AmyMN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 
To be clear, I'm not saying CPS _shouldn't_ be contacted, just couldn't figure out an effective way within their "rules"... I'm also not exactly sure *HOW* CPS could become involved. I mean, I would imagine that there are all sorts of "freedom of speech" issues here. If they aren't actually "demonstrating" (ech ~ even the thought send chills up my spine), is it really illegal/abuse???

I wonder if there's an age minimum for "lawful" spanking? Because the Pearls talk about spanking/whipping/swatting 6-month-old babies...

In contacting CPS, I selected "All Other Questions". It's good to at least make them aware of the Pearls. Never know if the name might or has come up in their investigations.


----------



## 2shy2post

I think they (CPS) are purposefully vague. In here (https://www.dfps.state.tx.us/it's_up_to_you/html/cap2005-cdarticlesa.html) is attempts to define abuse: (this is a snipit)

_*physical injury that results in substantial harm to the child, or the genuine threat of substantial harm from physical injury to the child, including an injury that is at variance with the history or explanation given and *excluding* an accident or *reasonable discipline* by a parent, guardian, or managing or possessory conservator that does not expose the child to a substantial risk of harm_

_excluding reasonable discipline_ I guess I would wonder what is in a case workers "handbook" detailing what "reasonable" is.

Not sure how much you dug into their website. Here (http://www.nogreaterjoy.org/topics/g...essed-damsels/) they talk about being investigated and "approved" by Tennessee DHS. Saying: _"So, we would like to thank the "damsels" for helping to give us a clean bill of "child-training" health. We are now officially investigated and approved, however unnecessary it was."_ I don't really get how they feel they were APPROVED???

At best, these poeple are ODD. At worst, they are using my Lord and Savior to advocate abuse ~ and I won't sit still for that!!!!!







: I plan to keep up with their website and contact every city they appear in!


----------



## AmyMN

My goal is "just" to expose them to the public (at each of their location) and then what happens after that is up to the public, I guess.


----------



## sugarmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyMN* 
I wonder if there's an age minimum for "lawful" spanking? Because the Pearls talk about spanking/whipping/swatting 6-month-old babies...

Laws probably vary by state, you could contact your local child protective services and ask them. In my state, I believe the law is that spanking is only allowed between the ages of 2 and 10 and only on the bum. So the Pearls "discipline" would be considered abuse.


----------



## AmyMN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama* 
Laws probably vary by state, you could contact your local child protective services and ask them.

I'm mostly interested in the places where the Pearls are speaking...


----------



## Ambrose

I don't think we're supposed to have direct links to the pearls website. We don't want to encourage traffic over there or something. (I can't remember the exact reason)


----------



## 2shy2post

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
I don't think we're supposed to have direct links to the pearls website. We don't want to encourage traffic over there or something. (I can't remember the exact reason)











I don't understand this? If someone could clarify what the reason is, I would be interested in hearing it.

IF the reason is to discourage traffic, I respectfully dissagree. *hit counts* don't really mean that much. Ultimately, we can't object to something without really analyzing it. I would actually *encourage* anyone who is going to write letters of complaint about the Pearls to read several sections of their website. They go in to a LOT of specific detail about what and how things should be done.


----------



## JessicaS

Oh we can permit that as an activism issue. We weren't permitting linking of the Phelp's website or were asking people to break the links so it wouldn't lead them here.

If an admin looks at their traffic they can see where someone is linking in from. So if we have a link to them here...and a bunch of people use it to see their site, they can tell where all those people came from.

The Pearls are probably already aware Mothering is in opposition to their practices.


----------



## 2shy2post

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Oh we can permit that as an activism issue. We weren't permitting linking of the Phelp's website or were asking people to break the links so it wouldn't lead them here.

If an admin looks at their traffic they can see where someone is linking in from. So if we have a link to them here...and a bunch of people use it to see their site, they can tell where all those people came from.

The Pearls are probably already aware Mothering is in opposition to their practices.









I love Mothering ~ you learn something every day. I had no idea that an admin could tell where someone hit the link from. I just thought it would show as MY 'puter... very interesting.

Now I'm off to search and find out who the heck the Phelp's are!


----------



## krzy_cndy

I didn't know that either! I also don't know if I even want to go over to their site....ick.


----------



## momof421

Live Seminar on October 3rd in Killeen, TX
Michael and Debi Pearl, will be speaking on Wednesday, October 3, 2007 at Memorial Baptist Church in Killeen, Texas.


----------



## illinoismommy

They have been exposed to the public, their practices were even linked to the death of a child last year


----------



## Datura

Scary stuff


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illinoismommy* 
their practices were even linked to the death of a child last year

really!? And they're still speaking







:

like a pp mentioned, it makes me so po to think that they use our sacred text (bible) to advocate abuse.


----------



## 2shy2post

Here's the article about the death. It's just so sad...

http://www.newsobserver.com/102/story/418676.html


----------



## AmyMN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *illinoismommy* 
They have been exposed to the public, their practices were even linked to the death of a child last year

Not exposed enough since most of us hadn't heard about this child's death...


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 
Here's the article about the death. It's just so sad...

http://www.newsobserver.com/102/story/418676.html

That is so awful


----------



## 2shy2post

The Killeen Daily Herald responded to my e-mail alerting them to the Pearls.







They are going to write a story and would like *me* to comment. I'm thrilled they are going to do a story ~ nervous about being quoted. I would like to get my point across without saying the things that initially want to come spewing from my mouth.









Can you help me???

I am a Christian and would like to address the point that I don't believe that I am not a "real" Christian if I don't hit my kids. I don't believe that it is a mandate in the Word.

I would also like to say (more tactfully) that in my opinion people who hit their kids to get them to do what they want are lazy and don't bother to learn anything about child development.

Anything else??

TIA!!!!


----------



## AmyMN

2shy, I think you need a new user name









This thread might help you ("Pastor's response to spanking letter")

I think people like the pearls believe that kids needed the sin beaten out of them. And that this is doing the kids a favor. So how do you feel about people being sinful?


----------



## 2shy2post

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyMN* 
2shy, I think you need a new user name









Yeah. I've come out of my shell a bit. Wonder if they'll let me stick a "not" in front!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyMN* 
This thread might help you ("Pastor's response to spanking letter")

She said that people could quote her, so I used much of her letter. She's so eloquent...







I did shorten a bit and edit for personal additions.

Um... they are asking me where I heard about the Pearls. Would it be bad to speak of Mothering or Mothering.com???


----------



## AmyMN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 
Um... they are asking me where I heard about the Pearls. Would it be bad to speak of Mothering or Mothering.com???









My opinion is I wouldn't. You could just stay a natural parenting discussion group or something.


----------



## WuWei

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 

Can you help me???

I am a Christian and would like to address the point that I don't believe that I am not a "real" Christian if I don't hit my kids. I don't believe that it is a mandate in the Word.


I reference the *Grace Base Discipline* resource where Gentle Christian Mothers methods honor their Christian beliefs. Mutually agreeable solutions are more apt to be embraced than to be told to "Stop" xyz behavior. Gentle Christian Mothers and Grace Based Discipline have a lot of articles and resources about this.

Grace Based Discipline home page:
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...rystal/gbd.php

Gentle Discipline articles:
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...discipline.php

Re: Ezzo, Pearls, etc.
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...unprepared.php

Christian Denomination links:
http://www.gentlechristianmothers.co...denomlinks.php

Pat


----------



## Arduinna

http://www.stophitting.com/religion/christian/

might be of help to you.


----------



## spero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
The Pearls are probably already aware Mothering is in opposition to their practices.

















:

The Pearls have been spreading their crap for a very long time. They've been discussed over and over again in the Spirituality forum here.

I don't know how they continue to get away with advocating child abuse.







: They certainly make no secret of their "discipline" methods. You can read the full text of "To Train up a Child" on the 'net. (It's disgusting, btw.) And of course they are out speaking regularly.

But they're crafty about it. From the news link posted above:

Quote:

The Pearls' advice from their Web site: *A swift whack with the plastic tubing would sting but not bruise.* Give 10 licks at a time, more if the child resists. *Be careful about using it in front of others* -- even at church; *nosy neighbors might call social workers*. Save hands for nurturing, not disciplining. Heed the warning, taken from Proverbs in the Old Testament, that sparing the rod will spoil the child.
Isn't Phelps the guy who bashes/condemns gays in the name of God? He's equally repugnant.


----------



## SarahLi

I wish I wouldn't have read that website.


----------



## spero

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...34#post1845534

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
*The reason Michael and Debbi Pearl aren't arrested for child abuse is they deliberately waited for their own five children to be grown before they wrote and promoted this bile.*

Seriously *they brag about this* in one of their newsletters (the same one in which Debbi Pearl writes about whipping her own *granddaughter*.


----------



## AmyMN

I think it's difficult to get into a discussion with someone who believes children need to be "trained", or who believes any sort of aggression towards a child is healthy, or who believes that children are supposed to be controlled by people who are older and usually bigger than them, or who believes life isn't meant to be enjoyable and pleasurable and fun.

I mean, without those basic similar beliefs, we're on two different life paths at this point. And I can only wave as we pass like ships through the night.

My siblings and I lived through abuse and I'm one of the healthiest people I know. And that brings me relief when I think of others who are also abused.

Let me lighten the vibration on this thread with some words from Scott Noelle, parenting coach:

Quote:

*Small Body, Big Spirit*
by Scott Noelle, posted on 2007-07-25

Mother Nature doesn't aim for mediocre. She imbues every child with HUGE creative potential.

Children are born knowing they're supposed to be BIG - innately powerful, free, and continuously expanding to new horizons.

Today, no matter how physically small your child may be, notice and appreciate his or her BIGness in spirit. That spirit is easy to see when your child is expressing pure Love and Joy. But it's no less present when s/he's "misbehaving." In those trying times, remember...

Our children are always doing the best they can to stay connected to their BIGness - in a world that expects them to be small.

http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-groove/big-spirit

Feel free to forward this message to your friends!
(Please include this paragraph and everything above.)
Copyright (c) 2007 by Scott Noelle


----------



## laoxinat

Okay, as a Buddhist monk, I am not a biblical scholar. But don't Christians profess to follow the new testament? And didn't the new testament supercede the old? I am asking honestly, because I sincerely want to understand. IS there anything in the new testament that advocates corporal punishment? My take on such things as "spare the rod" means NOT to make use of it. And "suffer the little children" means tolerate them. Somehow, I do not see Jesus EVER in ANY way saying hurting ANYONE is acceptable. KWIM?
laoxinat


----------



## amy_n_boys

I read somewhere that the "rod" was actually derived from the word that means the shepherd's staff. The staff is what the shepherd GUIDES the sheep with, not hits them.

Anyway, here's their advice for dealing with a kid who panics and runs away when they see that they're going to be beaten. I felt sick after the first "lick" - she still had six more to go - with this sadistic bee-yotch waiting thirty seconds between 'licks'. Sheesh. And btw she's being hit because she hit her brother









Quote:

When she screams or flees, calmly follow through by physically subduing her. Sit on her, if you have to, and slowly explain that you will not tolerate this resistance. Explain in a normal tone (She will eventually stop screaming and listen) that you are going to give her, say, five licks for the original offense and an additional two licks for the fit. Slowly apply the five licks, counting out loud. When I say slowly, I mean with a thirty second gap between each lick and a calm explanation to the screaming child that you are not the least impressed except that you are going to spank harder and she still gets the additional two licks plus one more for her ongoing screaming. When you have finally arrived at five well- anticipated and carefully counted licks, say, "OK, your spanking is over; that is the five licks you got for hitting your brother, but now I must give you two more for trying to run away." Give her one lick and say, "Now, that is one of the licks for running away; you have one more coming." Give the second lick, and then calmly and slowly explain that all her licks are over now, except for the one additional lick she incurred for continuing to scream during the spanking. After you have finished, tell her that you are going to let her up now, if she stops screaming, otherwise you are going to give her one additional lick. If she stops, or at least makes a great effort to, then you have won. You may never have to go through this horrible time again. But, if she is continuing to scream in defiance, you have the option of continuing to warn and spank, or of ceasing here with a parting warning: "Next time you better not run and throw a fit; for if you do, you will only get more licks and harder ones."


----------



## AmyMN

Sandra Dodd's webpage on spanking
(just heard her speak at our homeschooling conference TODAY

_We make choices ALL the time. Learning to make better ones in small little ways, immediate ways, makes life bigger and better. Choosing to be gentle with a child, and patient with ourselves, and generous in ways we think might not even show makes our children more gentle, patient and generous.-_Sandra Dodd


----------



## theretohere

I know a family that follows this







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I have removed several posts from this thread.

First, there is no debate in Activism. Don't agree? post a counter cause, start a thread discussing the issue in N&CE, but do no debate the cause on the Activism board.

Secondly, there is no, and let me repeat this very clearly, *NO* advocating for physical punishment - no matter what you call it - hosted at Mothering. Period.

With those two things in mind, carry on.


----------



## SarahLi

[email protected]
http://www.membc.org/deacon.html
*(254) 634-6882 phone # to the church*

Here's the email to the Memorial baptist church in Killeen, TX where they will be speaking on 10/3, and a link to all the deacons and their phone numbers below it. I couldn't find anymore emails. There is an online prayer request form as well if you choose.
I'm going to email the article about the boy's death to every email I can... Hopefully it will touch someone to stop this.


----------



## Datura

I have a friend who works there. The article is up, he sent me a link: http://www.kdhnews.com:80/news/story.aspx?id=19127

Not exactly the scathing review I'd have hoped for, but pretty egalitarian.







I think they have to be careful since they have such a conservative readership. Soooo, my lovely Texan cohorts, who is setting up the protest?







I'll send vibes from across the ocean.


----------



## SarahLi

Here is a reference from their website that you may want to use in your letters. The Bolding is mine. None of this "plan" is in the Bible, if it's not obvious by now... Let me know if this post isn't allowed, I just wanted to wade through some of that [email protected] so we can reference it.

*"What if they fight back?*
Children fight back because they think they have a chance of forestalling the spanking. First make sure the child never gains anything by fleeing. Second, cause the child to understand that he is further hurting himself by resisting. Slow down, stay calm. If you are in a frenzy, the child will respond in kind. If a child flees, don't chase him. Wait and allow time for the tension to go out of the air. *Slowly pursue him, explaining that he cannot win*. If it takes a long time, that's fine. *Go to his hiding place and laugh at his frail attempts*. Explain that if it takes fourteen days to bring him to justice, he will be brought to justice. Patience. Calm. Dignity. Wait until he calms down in the back of the closet, or under the bed, and as you sit outside, or just beyond him, quietly tell him that you are coming to give him his ten licks, but that since he has fled, he is now going to get one extra lick. Wait several minutes for him to calm down and listen with reason, and ask him how much ten plus one is. "That's right, eleven. *Would you rather have 10 licks or 11?" He answers "10." Then tell him that it is too late to get just 10*, but if he doesn't come out immediately you will raise it to 12. He must have calmed down for him to make a rational choice. If not, then wait a little longer. Keep this up until you raise the stakes to about twenty licks, *explaining to him that when you get to 20 licks you are coming after him*. If he is locked in his room, explain that you will unlock the door. There is no escape. Be calm, non-threatening in tone. Just quiet dignity. Think of yourself as a high-ranking government official in charge of negotiations. Know that in the end you will win. It is the quality of the win that counts. *You want him to voluntarily surrender. There is no "violence" that way. It is a great victory if you can get him to finally give over and take the few steps toward you*. One win like this and you are likely to never have this problem again.
If your negotiation for an unconditional surrender fails, calmly unlock the door and enter the room. *While quietly explaining what you are doing, drag him out of the closet or out from under the bed and restrain him until he calms down. Explain your position and then put him in a confining position. And then proceed to spank slowly. When you get to the former number of licks that he would have received, stop and say, "OK that is the ten licks you had coming; I am tired of spanking, but I must give you the other lick that I promised if you did not come to me." Whap! "There, now that is eleven, but you still did not come, so I told you you would get 12, so here is the twelfth&#8230;*" And so continue talking him through it so that he knows that he is getting exactly what you promised.
If a kid is hysterical, he will not learn anything, except that *you are more powerful. That is a good lesson, but you want more*. You want him to come to repentance and take responsibility for every action. He must understand the causes and effects of his actions.
If you raise your voice and run and jerk the child around, you will add to his hysteria, and he will learn nothing. If you give over in any way, or you beg, or you act as if you are emotionally suffering, he wins; you lose, and in the end he loses in the area of character. The child needs you to win with dignity. His soul needs to surrender to a power greater than self. Remember, you are representing all authority to the child, including the authority of God."

I am particularly disgusted by the statement that there is no violence if the child surrenders. This does a great disservice to domestic violence victims who know that there may not be a choice to fight their abuser.


----------



## beansricerevolt

Not always. This is where _some_ of the theology of the denominations come in.
As a follower of Christ, I do follow the new but the old is very sacred and special (for obvious reasons) and I take it into account as well. I've always believed that Christ didn't come to abolish the old but to uphold it. Many of my practices come from the Hebrew bible and I often pray from the Hebrew bible. Christians (I would dare venture to say most) still use it to learn from.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laoxinat* 
Okay, as a Buddhist monk, I am not a biblical scholar. But don't Christians profess to follow the new testament? And didn't the new testament supercede the old? I am asking honestly, because I sincerely want to understand.


Totally totally agree. I think this is what makes me very very mad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laoxinat* 
Somehow, I do not see Jesus EVER in ANY way saying hurting ANYONE is acceptable. KWIM?
laoxinat


----------



## sunnybear

SarahLi, those things from their website are just disgusting...I feel gross from even reading it.


----------



## AmyMN

Right on, Megan!
http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?id=19127

Quote:

"Jesus Christ taught us that unless we 'become like little children' we can never enter the kingdom of heaven," ****** said.

This implies that children are more in tune with God that adults, ****** explained.

"Why should the unrighteous be punishing the righteous?" ****** asked.


----------



## beansricerevolt

Rad job!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyMN* 
Right on, Megan!
http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?id=19127


----------



## SarahLi

"We do not record or take credence in anonymous calls or letters. If
you have a valid concern that you want us to be aware of, please provide
us with your name, address and phone number
We also ask that you provide the source of the information you are
reporting so we may validate it. We appreciate your concern for our
church.
Pastor Cummings

This is the email I received from Huisache Baptist Church. I had included my name so I didn't consider it anonymous. So I guess my concern is not valid. I also replied that I had referenced past experience, the Pearl's website, the news article and scripture, but I guess that's not good enough? Anyone want to email referenced studies to them?







_(done!)_ I did write my address but there's no way they're getting my phone number right now.

Great job 2shy2post for getting an article in the newspaper, wow!


----------



## Ary99

I live in San Antonio and emailed my favorite reporter. I haven't heard back, but I hope something comes of it. I am also going to see if any organizations in town are planning to protest. I'm not doubting the power of one, but it would be nice to not be alone!


----------



## Kimmiepie

I'm in Texas and I recieved a link to this conference from someone in our homeschool group.

I remember about 4 years ago my neighbor at the time told me she had this great "christian" way to discipline her children (was having problems with dd at the time) and that I could borrow the videos. I was APPALLED. They really do hit little babies for pulling their hair, or for continuing to poke their nose or what have you. I just couldn't believe this stuff was advocated and that they were "allowed" to preach this stuff. Needless to say, I gave her the tapes back. As I observed her more I noticed that she used glue sticks (like from a hot glue gun) to "whip" her then 1 yr old. She did it ALL the time for things he wouldn't even possibly understand...and when you do it all the time for every little thing it doesn't mean anything anyway. I as so sad for that little boy.

I have to say, I was spanked and taught that it was the right thing to do. I don't spank my children. They are *good* kids and they listen, and respect us and others. Our neighbors (different ones) spank their kids and I have to say....those kids were SO rude to my children and disrespectful to the adults, and out of control. Obviously it. is. not. working.

Ugh! I'm willing to bet a lot of people wind up going to this thing because Belton/Temple/Salado and surrounding areas are small towns and almost everybody is a traditional Christian.


----------



## SarahLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ary99* 
I live in San Antonio and emailed my favorite reporter. I haven't heard back, but I hope something comes of it. I am also going to see if any organizations in town are planning to protest. I'm not doubting the power of one, but it would be nice to not be alone!

Have you tried posting in the tribal areas?, there might be some support there. I just moved from San Antonio 4 months ago to California, so I can't make it!


----------



## Awaken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2shy2post* 
The Killeen Daily Herald responded to my e-mail alerting them to the Pearls.







They are going to write a story and would like *me* to comment.

So, did they write a story?

What happened at the 10/3 event? Any protesters, or media coverage?


----------



## CaraboosMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laoxinat* 
Okay, as a Buddhist monk, I am not a biblical scholar. But don't Christians profess to follow the new testament? And didn't the new testament supercede the old? I am asking honestly, because I sincerely want to understand. IS there anything in the new testament that advocates corporal punishment? My take on such things as "spare the rod" means NOT to make use of it. And "suffer the little children" means tolerate them. Somehow, I do not see Jesus EVER in ANY way saying hurting ANYONE is acceptable. KWIM?
laoxinat


Most Christians follow both the Old & New Testements - but the "spare the rod" verse is taken out of context by those who use it to condone abuse. The "rod of discipline" that shepherds used (and still use) was not something to hit or strike the sheep. It was a gentle guide. They might use it to direct the sheep back towards the fold. It isn't necessary to reject that passage - but to see it for what it is instead: an admonishment to give your children gentle guidance. Sadly, many churches teach otherwise


----------



## Ary99

I have posted on every forum I could think of here in San Antonio to see if anyone is organizing a protest for tonight. I came up empty. I was even going to go with a friend, but my youngest is sick and I should be here in case he wakes and needs mom. I feel frustrated by some of the apathy I find here in San Antonio. No, it's not everyone. But, I fear there are more Pro-Pearl people here than people like me. I will look for media coverage, but I will be surprised to see any.

I'm sad.


----------



## 2shy2post

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awaken* 
So, did they write a story?

What happened at the 10/3 event? Any protesters, or media coverage?

Here's the story: http://www.kdhnews.com/news/story.aspx?id=19127

No one even told me they wrote it. I had to search. I'm really pleased with the quotes they took from me. Though, admittedly, they were "borrowed" from other, wiser, individuals (many here!).









I'm also happy the quotes they chose from the Pearls. They don't appear in a favorable light in my opinion... ("lesbian homeschoolers" what the heck???)

Couldn't find anything about a protest or anything.


----------



## Genesis

I am very happy to see this thread. These people are disgusting, and need to be stopped.







:


----------



## wanderinggypsy

Seriously... there are enough 'followers' in the states to keep these sickos in business? That's whacked. Let's keep up the noise 'til these backwater childbeaters roll back into whatever swamp they came from.


----------



## Greenie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pariah* 
SarahLi, those things from their website are just disgusting...I feel gross from even reading it.









I do too.







:

Oh, I've been giving their books bad reviews on every website I can find as well.


----------

